# Why Does Uber not want us to see other drivers?



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

Are they worried we are going to start harassing each other? Surely it would be more beneficial for us to see each other so we could spread out a bit.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> Are they worried we are going to start harassing each other? Surely it would be more beneficial for us to see each other so we could spread out a bit.


Where do you get that from? All you need to do is open the UBER rider app and you can see everyone even in Bogota Colombia.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know you can use the passenger app but why not integrate that into the driver app.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You are talking about Uber here. That's your sign.

Why not let the drivers see the pax destination?

Why not integrate a tip function?

Why not make it mandatory for pax to put in their final destination?

Why not fix the bogus rating system? 

Why not fix the app so it doesn't log you off every 10 minutes? 

Should I go on?

Remember, this is a Technology Company. lol


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

well said. There definitely is room for improvements when it comes to the app


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jetboatjohnny said:


> Where do you get that from? All you need to do is open the UBER rider app and you can see everyone even in Bogota Colombia.


Those are ghost cars. I can sit in my subdivision and watch them go by my house all day long in the app but they are not there. Meanwhile it shows 10 mins ETA when there are 6 cars within 2 mins in the app.


----------



## UberDan83 (Apr 28, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You are talking about Uber here. That's your sign.
> 
> Why not let the drivers see the pax destination?
> 
> ...


The feature I'd really like to see is the option for the PAX to show their destination to the Driver; my primary example/need- when I drive late night (12am-4am), I purposely won't accept a ride that is further than 10+ minutes away- but I would accept the ride if I knew they were going a distance worth my time. Imagine also how many drivers do what I do and the PAX doesn't get anyone to accept their request? I am glad we aren't required to accept every ride offered to us.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You are talking about Uber here. That's your sign.
> 
> Why not let the drivers see the pax destination?
> 
> ...


When I saw that regarding my taxes I laughed out loud at how genius that is!


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> Are they worried we are going to start harassing each other? Surely it would be more beneficial for us to see each other so we could spread out a bit.


What r u reffering to when u say see eatchother. U can see ur fellow drivers on the uber app. U can see what street they on. Or just look at cars whinshields and u can know if the car next to u is uber or not 80% of the time they will be uber driver lol


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

UberDan83 said:


> The feature I'd really like to see is the option for the PAX to show their destination to the Driver; my primary example/need- when I drive late night (12am-4am), I purposely won't accept a ride that is further than 10+ minutes away- but I would accept the ride if I knew they were going a distance worth my time. Imagine also how many drivers do what I do and the PAX doesn't get anyone to accept their request? I am glad we aren't required to accept every ride offered to us.


The problem with this is drivers would cherry pick riders. They wouldn't accept a ride if they knew it was only going to be a minimum fare. They would wait until someone needed a ride across town.


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Why not let the drivers see the pax destination?


If drivers could see Pax destination, people with short rides would have a harder time finding a driver who won't cancel on them, giving a bad experience for the riders...not good for business



Teksaz said:


> Why not integrate a tip function?


Uber tries real hard to beat Lyft in pricing, by not allowing tipping at all they give the impression that Uber is cheaper.



Teksaz said:


> Why not make it mandatory for pax to put in their final destination?


The easier it is to request, the more likely people are going to do it. Drunk people for instance are really bad about inputting the correct information in their phone. Its easier to let them set the pickup location based on GPS and let the driver figure out the destination when the Pax gets in the car.



Teksaz said:


> Why not fix the bogus rating system?


The rating system is completely ****ed, but I think the lack of transparency allows Uber to **** with our numbers to get rid of us for whatever reasoning they may have.
Over crowded in a particular city? our new minimum rating is 4.9 everyone else will be deactivated...



Teksaz said:


> Why not fix the app so it doesn't log you off every 10 minutes?


To make you keep their app on top, forcing you to pay attention to surging, and demand spikes, so you move around to where their demand is and not where Lyft's app is telling you.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

HaHa Thanks Christopher D for you're explanations to my comments. Wasn't really looking for explanations but it's cool.

I think the issues I quickly displayed, just off the top of my head, are very subjective and everyone probably has their own opinion as to _WHY?? _this "Technology Company" does or doesn't do what it does.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Because sugar and tampons in your gas tank will have negative effects on your vehicle.


----------

